# Learning photography



## Brock (Apr 28, 2013)

My wife got me a Canon Rebel T3 (good beginners camera) for Christmas.  I took a few spur of the moment pics of my family on vacation that I am somewhat proud of, but...
























... then I struggled with more difficult situations.  I would have loved to get a good pic of them in the hot tub with the full moon and mountains behind them, and the bears in the trees at dusk, but I struggled and never got what I wanted... 











I feel that I have the eye and creativity to take awesome pictures, but I lack the knowledge.  
Where is the best place to learn?  I don't want to take classes.


----------



## claritystory (Apr 28, 2013)

I believe that just like writing, creative photography can be developed through forums just like this.  Receiving feedback from a variety of professionals will offer a learning process with practical advice.  More so, experienced photographers understand your passion and provide sincere encouragement.  Here is a link to the top 5 photography forums.  Good luck!
Top 5 Photography Forums


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 28, 2013)

The interwebs are full of photography help. I'd probably start here.


----------



## philistine (Apr 28, 2013)

There really is nothing to it, really. Provided you have an eye for composition (a natural talent, in my opinion- but one that can be developed with practise), that really is all you need. Technical savvy can be learned quickly and without difficulty.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 29, 2013)

Tripod


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 29, 2013)

Go to a class/photography group - Unless you are a computer whizz, processing photographs gets ever more complicated, what with layers/masks/duplicate layers/clipping masks/lens correction/sharpening etc., etc. The things you can do with Photoshop & the like need proper instruction or you will waste a significant amount of time teaching yourself when you could be taking pictures.

A natural eye can be improved by tuition, composition has flexible rules, not all of which are obvious, and you need someone to help you understand when and/or which to break. Face to face with other photographers will teach you more than printed words. I'm 68 and starting a "people pictures" course tomorrow - you will never know all there is to know...


----------



## JosephB (Apr 29, 2013)

I work with professionals a good bit -- and the "secret" is, you take a A  LOT of pictures. The more you take, the greater the chance that some of  them or maybe even one of them will be a great shot. And when you're  starting out, the more you take, the more you learn. I'm not suggesting  you just take picture after picture willy-nilly -- you need think about  what you're doing and when you look at the pic, understand how and why  it came out to your liking. This is especially true when you're taking  pictures of people. I agree that the knack for composition seems like a  natural ability for some -- but it can be learned. My wife used to take  awful photos -- she just wasn't imagining that what she  saw through the view finder or on the back of the camera was a photo.  But if there's ten feet of space above a persons head through the  viewfinder -- that's what you're going to get. Sounds really, really  simple -- but oh well. Now she does a better job visualizing and can take a  decent shot. Anyway -- it looks like you're not having any problems with  composition -- so just keep shooting.

PS -- I think a few lessons in Photoshop could be a good time-saver. If you're good at teaching yourself -- there are a gazillion Photoshop tutorials out there, but it's hard to figure what you really need to know. Not so much now, but there was a time when I worked in Photoshop every day -- I'd figure out some better faster way to do something and I'd want to kick myself for now knowing how to do it all along. Trial and error isn't always the best way to learn. Regardless, there are some very easy things you can do in Photoshop to improve your pictures. The automatic corrections are usually quite good -- or at least they're a good starting place -- but always remember to save your original.

I'd also check out the free or low-cost alternatives to Photoshop -- Gimp is one of them, but there are more and some online apps too. I can't use any of them, because I need to exchange files with photographers other designers etc. -- but for most people they should be fine.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 29, 2013)

philistine said:


> There really is nothing to it, really. Provided you have an eye for composition (a natural talent, in my opinion- but one that can be developed with practise), that really is all you need. Technical savvy can be learned quickly and without difficulty.



Yeah, sorry. That is not all you need.

Brock,
I used to be a semi-professional photographer. Here is a link to some of my photographs I've posted here:

http://www.writingforums.com/visual-arts/135791-photographs.html

In the below picture you needed a tripod. Night photography (for the most part) is going to take a tripod. A person just can't take a photograph without shake. In fact, tripods should be used anytime you can get away with it.

Since I don't know your level here's the best advice I can give you. Forget photography forums. If you don't know anything about photograpy all it's going to be is frustrating. Go out and buy either _Photography for Dummys_ or _The idots Guide to photography_. Yes, they are basic books, but they can lay the ground work for good photography. It will teach you things like the rule of thirds, when to break the rule of thirds, when to follow photography rules, when to throw them out, composition, backlighting, night photography. Then practice, practice, practice. There are books you can buy that help you master each aspect of photography, like night photography, shadowing, etc. Get one, read through then, practice, practice, practice. The great thing about digital is there is no development costs.



BTW, all my photos were taken with a Cannon Rebel.

Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## philistine (Apr 29, 2013)

Whisper said:


> Yeah, sorry. That is not all you need.
> 
> Any questions, feel free to ask.



I've been a photographer for a long while. Yes, you need a tripod, a camera, and a few other bits and pieces, though that's pretty much it. Owning a few grand's worth of equipment doesn't make a photographer. Knowing how to take a photo makes you a photographer. 

There are hundreds of people out there who believe just because they have more technical know-how than most photographic technicians, that they're king of the hill when it comes to making a pretty picture. Wrong. If you don't understand the fundamentals of composition, photographic arrangement, lighting, etc- then your work is going to be throwaway garbage; folderol, worthy only of digital art magazines and canvas prints.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 29, 2013)

philistine said:


> Owning a few grand's worth of equipment doesn't make a photographer.



I agree with that. Camera, tripod and maybe a few lenses is all you need, plus a little knowledge.

What you said was all you needed was a eye and it's with that, that I disagree. If all one needed was an eye his night photos would have come out.

Knowledge of how your camra works, how photograpy works, and practice is what is needed.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 29, 2013)

I took an art class where you made your own pinhole camera, developed the film, made your own prints. It doesn't get any more basic than that -- the only twist was the camera itself was part of the art too.

But it's really nice to have a bunch of equipment too. Although it's mostly entry level stuff, I have a decent studio set up with a couple power packs and a few flash heads. I have some nice umbrellas, but my soft boxes and reflectors are are all home made. I have a nice little studio area as well -- too bad it's mostly been collecting dust for the past few years -- but I'll get back to it someday... (I wish I could make that "someday" echo for effect.)


----------



## philistine (Apr 29, 2013)

Whisper said:


> I agree with that. Camera, tripod and maybe a few lenses is all you need, plus a little knowledge.
> 
> What you said was all you needed was a eye and it's with that, that I disagree. If all one needed was an eye his night photos would have come out.
> 
> Knowledge of how your camra works, how photograpy works, and practice is what is needed.



Granted, that post may have been made a little hastily. It really does boil my piss when people (photographers) claim that ownership of expensive gear = photographer. I've had that argument more times than I care to remember.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 29, 2013)

Just like the old story -- A well-known writer said to Ansel Adams something like -- wow, these are great pictures, you must have a really good camera. And he said, yeah -- you must have a really good typewriter. Something like that anyway.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 29, 2013)

philistine said:


> Granted, that post may have been made a little hastily. It really does boil my piss when people (photographers) claim that ownership of expensive gear = photographer. I've had that argument more times than I care to remember.



I had to smile at that. I can't remember how many times I've had that arguement as well. I started with a Cannon AE-1 and for years all i had was a flash, tripod and the lens it came with.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 29, 2013)

I had a few photography courses in high school. The secret really is to take a lot of photos.

I have problems with focus so I don't take great pictures, however, I love darkroom work.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 29, 2013)

And while darkrooms keep the outside light from getting in -- they don't keep the smell of weed from going out. You would think so, but it turns out most darkrooms have these fans in them. Live and learn.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 29, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> I had a few photography courses in high school. The secret really is to take a lot of photos.
> 
> I have problems with focus so I don't take great pictures, however, I love darkroom work.



While I usually use manual focus, autofocus has come a long way over the years. If you use your focus points you should never have a problem with this.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 29, 2013)

I learned on a manual camera and haven't done anything since.  My only real camera now is the one on my phone.


----------



## Brock (Apr 29, 2013)

I turn 39 towards the end of May, and I've just discovered a new passion.  I'm sure I'm a bit old to just be starting out, but I love it just as much as writing.  Damn near everything I see now, I think about a photograph.  I'll see the sunlight or moonlight hit something just right and I want to photograph it.  I want to learn -- wish I was retired with more time.  My girls don't really understand, and they get annoyed by Daddy and his camera sometimes.  But I'll see them in certain situations and sometimes my camera screams at me to pick it up.  Those images last forever... I'll have them forever.


----------



## philistine (Apr 29, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Just like the old story -- A well-known writer said to Ansel Adams something like -- wow, these are great pictures, you must have a really good camera. *And he said, yeah -- you must have a really good typewriter*. Something like that anyway.



That's a good one.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 29, 2013)

Brock, that's beautiful.  I also love that picture with the butterfly.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 29, 2013)

Brock said:


> I turn 39 towards the end of May, and I've just discovered a new passion.  I'm sure I'm a bit old to just be starting out, but I love it just as much as writing.  Damn near everything I see now, I think about a photograph.  I'll see the sunlight or moonlight hit something just right and I want to photograph it.  I want to learn -- wish I was retired with more time.  My girls don't really understand, and they get annoyed by Daddy and his camera sometimes.  But I'll see them in certain situations and sometimes my camera screams at me to pick it up.  Those images last forever... I'll have them forever.



Man, you're not too old. I think photography is one of the best hobbies. I'm sorry I've let it slip -- too many irons in the fire. One thing I used to do it get up really early on a Saturday and drive downtown and or south of town to the old industrial areas and shoot. I loved taking pictures of the old factories and rail yards etc. That's something I used to do on trips too. When we were in Venice, I got up early, before the tourists hit the street, and took hundreds of photos -- and it's almost impossible to take a bad picture in Venice. I'd do the same thing at the beach or wherever. It's relaxing, satisfying from a creative standpoint and relatively inexpensive. There's just no downside to it -- except when people ask you to take pictures of their kids.


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 30, 2013)

Something a photographer told me last year. Learn about your F-stops. I looked it up on you tube.
I started just with the camera, a basic Nikon D40 and barely browsing it's book, took off with it, knowing virtually nothing and just took photos for years. I've got some really good shots, but taking more time in the beginning would have been mighty valuable. My learning curve has been slow. About the time I got it, I had four year old twins and all four kids were under 13, so, yeah, who's got time for technicalities, lol, I just shot every chance I got. And I forget things I've learned almost as fast as I learn them, but with persistence, I am making progress.
My camera is my most beloved toy, I take it all over the place and like they said above, the more pics you take, the more decent one's you'll start coming home with.

I guess I need a tripod... but what I want for my birthday is a macro lens. I love shooting insects and flowers, leaves, textures... 
And birds, but I use my longest lens for that.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 30, 2013)

39! Spring chicken mate. I didn't start writing poetry till I was 65, and as I said, I'm starting a photography course today even though I have been taking photographs for well over 50 years - You're never too old to start a new craft - Well, perhaps not trampolining, or rugby; though you are _always_ too old to start growing rhubarb...


----------



## Lewdog (May 3, 2013)

I spotted this camera on Newegg.com and he has a 5 star rating so far and seems like a good price.  What do you guys think for a beginner?

Olympus VG-160 Black 14MP Digital Camera With HD Video - Newegg.com


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 4, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I spotted this camera on Newegg.com and he has a 5 star rating so far and seems like a good price.  What do you guys think for a beginner?
> 
> Olympus VG-160 Black 14MP Digital Camera With HD Video - Newegg.com


Why has Carriage Return stopped working in the forum? Type "*Olympus VG-160 review" * into Google and check the test results; check through recommendations as well - TechRadar are usually reliable, as are magazines. It offers a lot for the money, and that is a problem - If you want a camcorder, buy one; this camera offers HD video and a camera at a price lower than you can buy either separately! Decide on your budget and exactly what you want to do with the camera, then decide which suits your purpose best. The more you spend, the better the photographs are - potentially! If you buy a cheap second-hand Nikon DSLR with a 10 or 12 Mp sensor you will get far better results; OK, you may have to pay twice as much but the advantages are legion, the main one being that every lens made since 1977 will fit, all the cheap ones will be non-auto, you will have to focus and/or set the aperture manually, but doing that will teach you more about photography than a cheap compact over which you will have no real control other than where you point it. As you can instantly see the results of changes within seconds of pressing the shutter, learning exposure and aperture control is a lot easier. Avoid "Bridge" cameras, they're neither fish nor fowl.


----------



## JosephB (May 4, 2013)

I guess the Fuji Finepix S4200 is a bridge camera, but it's a great value at around 150 -- or less -- and loaded with features -- including  manual overrides. No interchangeable lenses, but a very sharp  optical zoom, and it allows for super sharp close-ups as well. I bought one for my wife a few years ago -- mainly so I could use it too -- and I really like it. It also looks, feels and handles like a professional SLR camera -- not a point and shoot. It also accepts standard filters. So it could be a good choice for someone who wants to step up to something that allows for more choice and creativity.


----------

